# Ordering custom print on bolts of fabric?



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello everyone and a good Mother's Day to you moms 

I'm not a seamtress and don't know a lot about fabric. What I want is a bolt or two of cotton fabric done in a specific Scottish tartan print. Not an actual weave but a print. 

The weavers are hugely expensive and for a kilt that would be great but I need this fabric to decorate, some of which will be abused by the outdoors during events, so spending a ton on true tartan weave is out of the question. 

Would anyone know what type of company to contact for this? Any tips or procedures I should know about?


Kind regards,

See


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You should be able to find most every tartan there is on a printed fabric somewhere. How heavy a fabric do you want, and what pattern?

Might want to talk with the fabric orderer for your local JoAnn's or Hancock or whatever you have where you are. 

Otherwise, there are places like "Aurora Textiles" that does custom work for people...they're in Chicago area. I'm sure there are others. 

You could also try people who screen print tshirts and the like for places near you. The printing is done either using screens or litho plates...the custom shops may know a place near you.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

